
New fingerprint technique could revolutionise the way we solve gun crime - okket
https://theconversation.com/this-new-fingerprint-technique-could-revolutionise-the-way-we-solve-gun-crime-64927
======
okket
Lovely gem:

    
    
      the main market for such technology lies outside the UK

